
How did 0 become yes and X become no on buttons? - Animats
Keypads on point of sale devices recently switched over to new markings - 0 means yes, and X means no.  How did this happen?  Who standardized that?<p>One language-learning site suggests that this is a Japanese convention.[1]<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lang-8.com&#x2F;269938&#x2F;journals&#x2F;170968434868620680211233240229157144229
======
nostomo17
f'in stupid

------
nostomo17
stupid

